# trade dress: how can I get a new Uber "U" sticker?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mine was already nasty w/ crap stuck on it (original applied directly, before I had Lyft's swap-out pocket), and now I can't find the darn thing

Thx


----------



## Joe123456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Mine was already nasty w/ crap stuck on it (original applied directly, before I had Lyft's swap-out pocket), and now I can't find the darn thing
> 
> Thx


Email uber. Or go to closest uber center


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You mean some centers give stickers? I emailed asking for one because Ohio now requires it. They sent me a link to print my own. Can you say "cheap ****"? And the link was just the "U" symbol which wouldn't satisfy the state's requirement that the rideshare company name be displayed. I bought mine on Ebay.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Full blown regional support or just the on boarding people with the tent and mechanics in some warehouse parking lot?



Joe123456 said:


> Email uber. Or go to closest uber center


e123456, post: 931214, member: 40933"]Email uber. Or go to closest uber center[/QUOTE]

Fullblown


----------



## Joe123456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Full blown regional support or just the on boarding people with the tent and mechanics in some warehouse parking lot?
> 
> e123456, post: 931214, member: 40933"]Email uber. Or go to closest uber center


Fullblown[/QUOTE]
any uber center will give the. U


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well are the parking lot activation ppl a "center"?


Joe123456 said:


> Fullblown


any uber center will give the. U[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joe123456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Well are the parking lot activation ppl a "center"?
> 
> any uber center will give the. U


[/QUOTE]
Yes


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

What I like to do is print them from my computer on Avery Labels. I just google "Uber Logo" select the one's I want, then print them from Microsoft word. I print all size's small. medium and large. The look really good. I got alot of compliments from the Passengers. Flavor....


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You mean some centers give stickers? I emailed asking for one because Ohio now requires it. They sent me a link to print my own. Can you say "cheap &%[email protected]"? And the link was just the "U" symbol which wouldn't satisfy the state's requirement that the rideshare company name be displayed. I bought mine on Ebay.


Yes, you can get them at your local office. They are also reflective.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

When you arrive for your passengers just do this either in front of your car or up at your windshield.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't use mine so I have a couple for sale. lol


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Jason T said:


> What I like to do is print them from my computer on Avery Labels. I just google "Uber Logo" select the one's I want, then print them from Microsoft word. I print all size's small. medium and large. The look really good. I got alot of compliments from the Passengers. Flavor....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great so now I have to look like a limo driver. Kardashian.


----------



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

email uber, they'll send you another one.


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

People use those?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Just run to the bathroom and unscrew your toilet seat and strap it to your windshield. That's the new logo.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Just run to the bathroom and unscrew your toilet seat and strap it to your windshield. That's the new logo.


This is funny as hell. That's the best come back for uber stickers. I can't stop laughing. They need to sell anti uber stickers that have toilet seat as the u


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Try this form.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1k9QZGkzG005hea-0d2ciHdPK57GS5Sh60Hcp2qXvS8I/viewform


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Just run to the bathroom and unscrew your toilet seat and strap it to your windshield. That's the new logo.


With a pic of Travis behind the toilet seat looking out at us from the pooper. Spread a little poo on his nose, forehead, and one cheek along with some poo on the seat as well. lol Now that's a U I would use.

Photoshop PLEASE. lol


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I have one on my webpage with uber one side, lyft on the other... You can just cut the lyft one off if you dont need it

It's called "Flipper" you can download free at http://tradedress.tk


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> Try this form.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1k9QZGkzG005hea-0d2ciHdPK57GS5Sh60Hcp2qXvS8I/viewform


I tried this form but it doesn't have my state. Illinois or indiana or does that matter?


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I tried this form but it doesn't have my state. Illinois or indiana or does that matter?


Frankly, I never used it. I just saw that a another driver used it to get the sign / trade dress. I saved the link to use but a buddy of mine and fellow driver made one for me and never had the chance to try this form.

I would say just give it a shot.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

NEVER put trade dress crap on your car. There's no upside to identifying yourself as an Uber stooge. Keep the sticker above your visor and show it if you need to. I threw my trade dress out when it arrived. I know better that to ID myself.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You can have mine. It's in the bottom of a trash bag at the county landfill.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You can have mine. It's in the bottom of a trash bag at the county landfill.


Exactly!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Just run to the bathroom and unscrew your toilet seat and strap it to your windshield. That's the new logo.


It _*does*_ look something like a "U".


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

One thing to remember ... Do not display dress if you're not actually driving or p/u pax ... 'cause if you get in an accident, someone will think they are gonna get a big payday ... and unless your insurance company already knows that you're driving for Uber/Lyft, they might cancel you when the other person's insurance company reports to your insurance company that you drive for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> One thing to remember ... Do not display dress if you're not actually driving or p/u pax ... 'cause if you get in an accident, someone will think they are gonna get a big payday ... and unless your insurance company already knows that you're driving for Uber/Lyft, they might cancel you when the other person's insurance company reports to your insurance company that you drive for Uber/Lyft.


Someone just hit a pedestrian, the news story was that it was a driver. I looked for their U and didn't see it so maybe the poor guy told the police he was driving, or maybe there was a um friend sitting in the back.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Someone just hit a pedestrian, the news story was that it was a driver. I looked for their U and didn't see it so maybe the poor guy told the police he was driving, or maybe there was a um friend sitting in the back.


Yep ... here's the story - http://www.wcvb.com/news/pedestrian...ies-after-being-hit-by-car-in-boston/38867024

Additionally ... be prepared as a driver, 'cause the sharks (attorneys) smell blood (yours) in the water:

http://www.all-about-car-accidents....s-i-was-hit-by-uber-lyft-driver-what-now.html

http://guldjianlaw.com/what-happens-if-an-uber-driver-hits-a-pedestrian/
Drivers that don't have Rideshare Gap Insurance (as a minimum) or Commercial Livery Insurance (better) ... are fools


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Yep ... here's the story - http://www.wcvb.com/news/pedestrian...ies-after-being-hit-by-car-in-boston/38867024
> 
> Additionally ... be prepared as a driver, 'cause the sharks (attorneys) smell blood (yours) in the water:
> 
> ...


Your last sentence makes so much sense. Back before I hung up my keys, I would never have considered taking a stranger for a fare without first procuring a commercial livery policy. Anyone who does so is either judgment impaired or grossly misinformed.


----------

